# Last Years Mount is BACK!!!!!



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Beautiful mount, congrats!


----------



## jays87gn (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks I am super happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

jays87gn said:


> Thanks I am super happy with the way it turned out.


and that is all that really matters... Nice buck!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hell, I'm still waiting on one from 2010. Nice deer.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice buck


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

beautiful buck congrats!


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

Love the long tined ones. Looks good.


----------



## kyle_kuykendall (Jun 29, 2020)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## BeardedBowman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

More like last years mount is BUCK!!!


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice Buck! Congrats


----------



## Ls wildlife (Sep 9, 2020)

jays87gn said:


> View attachment 1807244
> 
> Grow The HEARD!!!


I think everyone but me
Kills big deer lolol


----------



## Dclayton83 (Nov 6, 2020)

jays87gn said:


> View attachment 1807244
> 
> Grow The HEARD!!!


Very nice


----------



## HammerOn (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice deer


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice Buck, looks good


----------



## ahar32 (Mar 20, 2021)

Great looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## highintheshoulder (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice buck !!!


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice buck...congrats!


----------

